# List of Food Allergies - What Food Should I Try?



## AMOS (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, all! I am new to the forum, which I am seeking out due to my frustration with finding a food for my 2 year old Golden. We had him allergy tested recently (due to reoccuring ear infections, hot spots, and itchies) - and we got back a small list of seasonal and food allergens (while I know blood allergy tests can be unreliable, we'd like to try and eliminate all food allergens that are listed and just see if it makes a difference - no harm in trying!). 

So, food allergies are: 
oats
fish (both a list of white fish and salmon)
eggs

I prefer a good quality grain-free or, if grain-inclusive, a rice-based food (unfortunately a lot of the higher end grain-inclusive foods include oats). He is also a very active performance dog, so we prefer a higher protein (around 30%)/higher calorie (above 400cal per cup) food (which unfortunately eliminates a lot of the limited ingredient diets out there!). He had previously been on a rotational diet which included the Fromm grain-frees, Innova Prime varieties, and Horizon foods. Most of the grain-frees that have been recommended to me by friends and breeders include eggs and/or fish (or fish oil, which I am also assuming I should try and avoid). Gr.

Anyone have any food suggestions for me to try!?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Can he have catfish?

Blackwood Super Premium Pet Food | Grain Free Chicken


----------



## AMOS (Dec 4, 2012)

No Catfish 

The fish that was tested for that he turned up allergic to was: Salmon (tested seperately), Catfish, Herring, Cod, Mackeral, Whitefish (the last 5 were included in a "Fish Mix" - so perhaps he isn't allergic to all of those, but I have no way to differentiate if there was one of those 5 that he might not react to). 

Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a hard one  I'll keep looking for you.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What about Nutrisca Chicken or lamb? 

Nature's Variety LID?


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

FirstMate Chicken Chicken With Blueberries - FirstMate Pet Foods Its a bit lower in protein than you would like, you could add some whey protein though


----------



## AMOS (Dec 4, 2012)

meggels said:


> What about Nutrisca Chicken or lamb?
> 
> Nature's Variety LID?


What are your thoughts on the Menhaden Fish Meal in the Nutrisca? It was recommended to me by a friend, who uses and has good results with the food..... if your dog tested positive for allergans with other fish, would you try a food with the Menhaden Fish Meal?

The Nature's Variety LID would fit the bill - I was told there is high ash in Nature's Variety foods, though. I don't REALLY know what is an acceptable level of ash is and what the negative effects would be of feeding too high of ash. Is that something that should stear me away from NV?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

AMOS said:


> What are your thoughts on the Menhaden Fish Meal in the Nutrisca? It was recommended to me by a friend, who uses and has good results with the food..... if your dog tested positive for allergans with other fish, would you try a food with the Menhaden Fish Meal?
> 
> The Nature's Variety LID would fit the bill - I was told there is high ash in Nature's Variety foods, though. I don't REALLY know what is an acceptable level of ash is and what the negative effects would be of feeding too high of ash. Is that something that should stear me away from NV?


No, with how many fish allergens your dog seems to have, I would steer clear of any fish related foods lol. So lamb or chicken?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the Cal Natural KANGAROO Grain Free would work for what you list above.

Yes, they make a KANGAROO. Kind of weird but unique.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

If you'd try freeze dried, Grandma Lucy's Pureformance fits your needs.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> I think the Cal Natural KANGAROO Grain Free would work for what you list above.
> 
> Yes, they make a KANGAROO. Kind of weird but unique.


That food is nothing but expensive peas. The actual content of kangaroo in the dry kibble is actually quite low. I wouldn't pay $25 for a bag of peas.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Try Pro Pac Adult Chunk...no oats, no fish and no eggs


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Jace said:


> FirstMate Chicken Chicken With Blueberries - FirstMate Pet Foods Its a bit lower in protein than you would like, you could add some whey protein though


That food drives me crazy because I exactly how much potato is in there and it leaves a lot to be desired in other areas. Yet, every single dog I have met eating it looks and performs great. This food produces dream coats but I have no idea why :smile: There is a lot of blueberries in there though, 5%


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

I know... but it fits the criteria too....


----------



## AMOS (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions! I really appreciate it 

@DaViking - I was wondering about the amount of potato in the food since it was the first ingredient listed, but if you've seen it used with good results I may have to look in to it!


----------

